# champions-quiz.de



## Der Henker 48 (11 Oktober 2010)

Habe da mal eine Frage?Weiß nicht an wehn ich mich wenden kann?
Habe Heute an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und bin dabei in ein 
Abo getappt.Der Anbieter ist Champions-quiz.de.
Ich bin bei Vodafon Pree Paid Kunde und mann hat mir sofort nach erhalt
der SMS ohne das ich sie bestätigt habe 4,99Euro abgezogen.
Woe komme ich aus diesem Abo wieder raus?
Schon mal Danke im voraus.
Der Henker 48


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: champions-quiz.de*

Was genau hast Du gemacht?

"*Ablauf: Der Teilnehmer registriert sich  mit seiner Mobilfunknummer, und kann dann eine per SMS gesendete TAN  eingeben. Erst dann ist der Dienst aktiviert. Der Teilnehmer muss  mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Danach beantwortet der Teilnehmer 10  Wissens- und mathematische Fragen. Der Teilnehmer, der in einer  beliebige Woche bis zum 31.10.2010 die meisten Fragen in der schnellsten  Zeit richtig beantwortet, gewinnt den Preis. Jeder User hat einmal die  Woche die Chance auf Teilnahme und Erreichen der Monats-Bestzeit. Der  Dienst kostet wöchentlich 4,99 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Der Dienst ist  ein Abonnement und kann jederzeit über den Link „Vertrag kündigen” oder  über Kontakt gekündigt werden. Wird er nicht gekündigt, verlängert sich  der Dienst um eine weitere Woche. Dies wird per SMS mitgeteilt."

Dein Thema gehört z.B. hier hin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...von-tel-87070-myquiz2win-de-3.html#post320253

kündigen soll man angeblich hier können:
https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go

aber bitte vorher genau aufschreiben, was passiert ist (als Gedächntnisstütze)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: champions-quiz.de*



Der Henker 48 schrieb:


> Champions-quiz.de


Falsches Thema, wegen Planet49/Mindmatics hier aber trotzdem:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: champions-quiz.de*



Der Henker 48 schrieb:


> hat mir sofort nach erhalt
> der SMS ohne das ich sie bestätigt habe 4,99Euro abgezogen


warst du mit einem Computer im Internet oder nutzt du dazu dein Handy?


----------

